# Is it safe to say "most" or "many" sx types are Monogamous?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

VacantPsalm said:


> Yea, sx type 7 apparently also run around a lot, or at least when unhealthy. And those are the three types I care least about, which is where my information bias came from. (sx 1,4, and 5 seem to want that mythical soulmate, which are the types I find most interesting.)


more like Sx 5 and Sx 9. the most romantic 4 is actually the Social 4 (Sx 4s are hit and miss. some are the furthest thing from romantic)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

galactic collision said:


> I have an SX 6w7 friend who is polyamorous but deeply devoted to every single one of their serious relationships. It's like each relationship is "monogamous" but their partners all know that they are polyamorous and have multiple boyfriends/girlfriends as well as flings on the side sometimes. They have even been in love with more than one person at once and thought of more than one person as their soulmate in the way some people think of soulmates as "The One."


great example. yes, many Sx doms operate like this.
Edit: "many", not "maybe" =P


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm, yeah.. don't think this is linked to the instincts. How they approach the relationship(s) is, but not whether someone is poly or not.

Sx is about seeking life-absorbing and -giving experiences and connections. This includes, but isn't exclusive to, relationships. Many or one, I think, depends on other stuff (stuff I'm not aware of atm), but as long as the approach fits with Sx, it probably _is_ Sx, be it mono or poly or w/e.


----------

